# New AP Terrier Tattoo



## Deuce408 (Jul 31, 2008)

I got it done last week. What do you think?? I want to put the word "Misunderstood" under it later... But thats a maybe


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

cool.

I haven't decided where or what I am going to do for my APBT maybe one of the older images of the dog being used as an Icon. who knows

Nice though.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks good, but can you get more of a front view on it so we can see it better?


----------



## Deuce408 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks.. Yeah that first pic was kinda of a bad shot huh? Heres a better one..


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey that looks good. If I had the time and money I would like to get my two daughters portraits on my chest and maybe our logo on my back or maybe just Rocky, the dog that got it all started for me.


----------



## Deuce408 (Jul 31, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Hey that looks good. If I had the time and money I would like to get my two daughters portraits on my chest and maybe our logo on my back or maybe just Rocky, the dog that got it all started for me.


Thanks man.. I only paid $160 for mine. :thumbsup: Times are hard right now so I had to give up a few things for a couple of weeks to pay for it LoL

A protrait of your girls might be pricey.. But you should deff look into getting a picture of your pupp.. At least untill you have some extra cash :cheers:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I would love to get one of my boy Luke... but I am too scared!!! Lol. looks good.!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

bullybabe said:


> I would love to get one of my boy Luke... but I am too scared!!! Lol. looks good.!


Yes beware the tattoos! They will overtake your body!! Seriously lol
Can't have just one and yes they hurt but thats part of the enjoyment masochistic as it sounds.


----------

